# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Otto, Victor, scalable, robotic chalk-drawing machines, Switzerland

## Airicist

Maker - Jürg Lehni

juerglehni.com

Home pages

Otto - juerglehni.com/works/otto

Victor - juerglehni.com/works/viktor

vimeo.com/lehni

twitter.com/juerglehni

----------


## Airicist

Viktor – 5000 Years of Chairs
October 31, 2000




> Viktor, Jurg Lehni, 2006
> DC motors, tool head, sprung steel reels, cables, custom made controller, Scriptographer software
> Produced with Defekt GmbH, with support of Swiss Federal Office of Culture and Migros
> 
> The video shows Viktor illustrating the lecture «5000 Years of Chairs» by Michael Marriott about the development of the world through advances in chair making technologies spanning five thousand years. The talk was hold on the occasion of the exhibition «A Recent History of Writing & Drawing» by Jurg Lehni & Alex Rich, Institute of Contemporary Arts, London, 2008.

----------


## Airicist

OTTO – Footnotes from the History of Two Cultures: Mitsuo Katsui
June 3, 2015




> OTTO, Jurg Lehni, 2014
> Brushless DC motors, chalk tool head, sprung steel reels, cables, custom made controller, Paper.js software
> Based on VIKTOR, and developed further as part of a commission by the Long

----------


## Airicist

Meet Otto, the drawing robot

Published on Jan 22, 2016




> A wall-mounted robot draws vector shapes based on input from a computer. The robot is installed as an art exhibit at The Interval, a cafe in San Francisco. We interviewed the maker of the robot, Jurg Lehni, and he discusses its purpose and the philosophy behind the robot's form and function.

----------

